# X-trail No acceleration, No power steering, MIL on, Oil Pressure indicator on, Battery/Alternator indicator on and NO stall



## marcetrail (Nov 12, 2021)

Nissan X-trail T30 2004, 144,500 km, Automatic transaxle,QR25DE engine
Transaxle in D position
Engine at operating temperature aprox 95° Celcius
Vehicle speed aprox 40 km/h
AC on, Radio on, Parking lights on.
All fluids at the correct level and no leaks

During a full open throttle event, the rpm indicator dropped to zero, the car did NOT STALL and continued to move (in Idlle, I did not change the selector to another position, stay in D) very slowly up to approximately 50 meters (safe place), the malfunction indicator, the oil pressure indicator and battery lit immediately, they did not blink.
There was no response at any point from the throttle and I lost power steering.
When I got to the safe place I put the transaxle in P, engage the emergency brake and turned off the engine, started it again and the conditions mentioned above were gone.
I would appreciate any comments or responses about my experience, if you could at least explain to me what happened or if it has happened to you.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like the ECM (engine computer) went "limp" and was limiting throttle opening. You need to get the codes scanned to see what caused it.


----------



## marcetrail (Nov 12, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Sounds like the ECM (engine computer) went "limp" and was limiting throttle opening. You need to get the codes scanned to see what caused it.


Hey, thanks for the answer, after restarting the vehicle the indicators went out and there are no codes stored.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

marcetrail said:


> Hey, thanks for the answer, after restarting the vehicle the indicators went out and there are no codes stored.


With this sudden intermittent condition, you may get it again. inspect the battery terminal connectors for tightness and possible oxidation; may need a good cleaning; also inspect the engine ground point connections the same way.


----------



## marcetrail (Nov 12, 2021)

rogoman said:


> With this sudden intermittent condition, you may get it again. inspect the battery terminal connectors for tightness and possible oxidation; may need a good cleaning; also inspect the engine ground point connections the same way.


Thank you so much rogoman, 
Following your suggestions, carry out the inspection, battery terminals are clean but the negative terminal of the battery moves a little, I tried to tighten it but I can't get it to be completely fixed like the positive terminal.
The engine grounds do not show corrosion and are not loose.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

marcetrail said:


> Thank you so much rogoman,
> Following your suggestions, carry out the inspection, battery terminals are clean but the negative terminal of the battery moves a little, I tried to tighten it but I can't get it to be completely fixed like the positive terminal.
> The engine grounds do not show corrosion and are not loose.


You've got to get that negative connector to be very tight. File the bolt area of the connector where the two sides come together; this will allow further tightening.


----------



## marcetrail (Nov 12, 2021)

rogoman said:


> You've got to get that negative connector to be very tight. File the bolt area of the connector where the two sides come together; this will allow further tightening.


Thanks, I end up adding one shim, hopefully that would work.


----------



## marcetrail (Nov 12, 2021)

rogoman said:


> You've got to get that negative connector to be very tight. File the bolt area of the connector where the two sides come together; this will allow further tightening.


I still don’t understand why I loose power steering. Drive belt was fine and fluid too.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

marcetrail said:


> I still don’t understand why I loose power steering. Drive belt was fine and fluid too.


The only thing I could think of the loss of power steering is when there was no response at any point from the throttle, the engine apparently was barely able to run causing the power steering pump to lose oil pressure.


----------



## marcetrail (Nov 12, 2021)

rogoman said:


> The only thing I could think of the loss of power steering is when there was no response at any point from the throttle, the engine apparently was barely able to run causing the power steering pump to lose oil pressure.


Thank you rogoman, Maybe that was the cause. I greatly appreciated your help and time.


----------



## ozcarl23 (7 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread but I just experienced these exact conditions on my 2005 T30 X-Trail Auto. 

First thing I noticed was loss of power (via accelerator) then stiffness of the steering wheel till it stops moving and the same combination of lights come up (Oil, Battery and MIL). Luckily I was able to move to the side with the power steering loss. I was able to restart the car and get it running for a bit until it happened again (3 times in total, twice in a matter of metres up a slight incline).

Were there any more updates on your vehicle or were you able to fix the issues? Any help is appreciated, I'm yet to diagnose as I've just started getting the issue.

Hoping to get @marcetrail to read for an update.


----------



## marcetrail (Nov 12, 2021)

ozcarl23 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just experienced these exact conditions on my 2005 T30 X-Trail Auto.
> 
> First thing I noticed was loss of power (via accelerator) then stiffness of the steering wheel till it stops moving and the same combination of lights come up (Oil, Battery and MIL). Luckily I was able to move to the side with the power steering loss. I was able to restart the car and get it running for a bit until it happened again (3 times in total, twice in a matter of metres up a slight incline).
> 
> ...


Hey ozcarl23 very glad you found my case, kindly share my update,
the condition appeared at least two more times, always during a full throttle opening event, then one rainy afternoon I left the T30 in the rain after approximately 30 minutes of driving under heavy traffic, when I start the T30 again I have the MIL ON and the DTC P1122 accompanied by P1121 or P1126, I was able to get home, however the symptoms in this case differ from the previous condition I only suffer from restricted acceleration due to fuel cut,normal under that DTC, the ECM commands it."ECM stops the electric throttle control actuator control, throttle valve is maintained at a fixed opening (approx. 5 degrees) by the return spring. ", when I got home I turned the vehicle off and looked at the throttle control actuator, wiped it with a cloth, cleared the DTC´s manually, I started the vehicle and the condition disappeared, it happened again in a couple of days, again in the rain and after leaving it parked for about 10 to 30 minutes, this time I was very far from home, however I had taken the previous days to read the T30 service manual, the dtc P1122 details that in company of the DTC P1126 or P1121 you must perform the diagnostic for P1126 or P1121 first, I went directly to the relay box, removed the Throttle control motor relay I found what you can see in the attached image, given the same characteristics I removed the fog light relay and I insert it in the place where the relay with apparent damage was located..
The condition disappeared and has not returned, the same with the previous condition, the Xtrail runs fine. 4 months trouble free.
I purchased the relay, went to Nissan with part number 2523079915 however the part available is the interchangeable part number 2523079917,
I must say that was the only part I replaced since the problem started, the indicators make sense if the engine stopped but in my case the indicators (the malfunction indicator, the oil pressure indicator and battery) came on with the car running at idle, it was very confusing for me.
Since you present the same conditions that I had, I recommend you to check the electric throttle control actuator control to make sure it is free of obstructions and in parallel check the relay.
I look forward to hearing from you and hope my answers will be helpful to you.
If you want me to share more pictures or anything else just let me know.


----------

